# Why do people get excited over a baby?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't really care about babies. I don't get why people get so excited, especially women when they see one. It's just a baby, calm down. Actually, who cares. I can just imagine how excited people were when Bin Laden was a baby, how nice it must of been when everyone used to give him special attention, hug him, kiss him, not knowing that one day he would turn into a terrorist. Maybe the next baby you see will turn out to be a criminal when he gets older, maybe even a murderer, how great is that? A lot of people my age are starting to have kids. I'm glad I'm not someone's personal slave. 

You can tell it from their facial expression that they regret it, now they have to work like slaves for that kid. Their life is basically over. Their life has to be put on pause and make way for that kid. I can just imagine having a friend who has a kid, that's like hanging out with somebody's mother or father, that sounds lame and depressing to me and don't want any part of it. Next thing you'll know these fools will want you to babysit. I'm not even going to look at the kids my brother will have in the future. He's not married, but when he does and has kids, I don't want anything to do with it.


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

http://i1187.photobucket.com/albums/z383/handsignals/14032010501.jpg
That's my baby, when I grow up I want to be just like him. He see's the world as a place of opportunity and adventure, he is so happy to be alive and I want to be like that one day, that's why I get so exited every time I see him.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i'm sure some women are genuinely excited over babies, but i think often many women are socialized to think that they SHOULD act excited over babies considering our gender role in regards to children through out history. I always have to fake my enthusiasm as to not insult the mother, but i really can't keep up the act for too long, and i just disappear so no one notices my lack of enthusiasm, lol.


----------



## MojoCrunch (Mar 25, 2011)

Because babies are soooo cute.


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

Because they are so small! And their clothes are so cute! And their shoes! The little baby shooooooooooooes!

I only like really tiny babies. When they are older and start talking and walking around no thanks.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Babies can be ok but I don't go insane over them. The thing about them I like most is when they're all happy and carefree and amused over the smallest thing. It makes me happy to see such happiness. Even when I'm in my worst mood, seeing a little kid just playing and being happy can brighten me up a bit. But looking after one would be a different story altogether.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

They're small and pink, like suckling pigs. Thoughts of bacon are quite exciting, as you can probably imagine.


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

because unlike grown-ups, they're so innocent and adorable. when they are loved and raised by good guardians, they don't grow up as criminals


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

I was in awe of mine when I had him... I never ever thought of growing up getting married and having a baby when I was little, never played with dolls except to jump them off cliffs or parachute them off of buildings and stuff. As a teen I NEVER wanted kids... only saw them as work I did not want to have to do. In my 20's all things child were the most annoying thing on the planet and I HATED the thought of ever having kids. Once married to my first husband we couldn't have kids and I was secretly very relieved. When my husband died something weird happened and out of nowhere my first thought was, "wow, now I'll never have a baby." WTF was that... where did that come from... I was 31. A year later I was remarried and pregnant. I was outwardly shocked because after marrying my husband relapsed back into alcoholism I didn't know existed and had become abusive - pregnant was the last thing I needed to be right then. Inwardly though... I felt like I'd just received a miracle... I would lay there at night and feel my tummy and the awe of knowing a life had been created inside me... that I was a mom... that there was a baby so tiny growing inside me... it was - for the first time in my life - a feeling I'd never experienced... joy... and an indescribable love that had no boundaries. It took awhile for that feeling to be able to break out of the depths of me... but within a month or two I embraced it and let it consume me.... it's never stopped growing... not even now that he is a teenager. There are moments I watch him sleeping, or laughing or being goofy and that whole feeling bubbles up inside me all over again just the way it did when I laid in bed and felt my tummy that first time and realized he was inside there.

As far as other peoples kids... meh... there are cute, I hold them, but I'm usually glad I can give them back. There have been a few I'd like to keep... and a few I've babysat... I think know from experience I can bond with other people's kids and grandkids as a parent/gramma... but... it's never the same feeling as what I have for my biological son.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Why can't human babies be cute like all the other animal babies? Sometimes I get a little bit angry when I see a diaper commercial, because they're waving all these babies in front of my face as if they expect me to just buckle under the supposed cuteness. Show me some kitty cats, then maybe I'll buy whatever you're selling.


----------



## Nameless Someone (Oct 21, 2010)

I don't get that excited either. I don't plan to have children ever in the future. And reading these hundreds of stories of regretful mothers just reinforces my decision:

http://www.secret-confessions.com/hate/hate-being-a-mom


----------



## kesker (Mar 29, 2011)

Because babies will very soon become excited about them....and everything else.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> Most parents love their kids and find them rewarding. Most kids grow into ordinary people, not terrorists.


 Plastic models are just as rewarding. And cheaper. In fact, if I wanted to do something rewarding, I'd learn to play the guitar or something. If I get bored with it, I can put it in the closet and never think about it again. I'm convinced 90% of parents are delusional until they have a screaming kid at 3 in the morning or they have a 25 year old living in the basement because things didn't quite go the way they thought they would.


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

I don't know... I plan on having puppies myself...


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm a guy. I don't go crazy over them, but I like them.

They're cute and it's nice when you speak gibberish to them and they laugh (probably at how stupid you're being). I still remember when I'd make my little brother stand upright on my feet and "walk" him around the room.

Little tiny humans. They can be fun. They're also a pain in the arse with the whining and crying and soiling themselves, but I suppose everyone has their unpleasant side.

They do turn into absolutely terrible monsters though from age 2 to 10. That's when the brats need to be introduced to the rod.



And on the other hand, no I do not find your dog or puppies or kittens or whatever the **** you picked up to make you less lonely cute. So please don't tell me stories about them or how they're "like your children". I don't give a ****. In fact, if I get the chance to try good dog/puppy meat, I'd probably take it, just so I can bring it up when some self-righteous pet-owning ******* starts talking about their annoying pet.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

The only babies I think of raising are rat babies. Now THEY are cute.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

heroin said:


> They do turn into absolutely terrible monsters though from age 2 to 10. That's when the brats need to be introduced to the rod.


Agreed... I know of several bratty kids who are desperately crying out for the rod, but their parents seem oblivious.



> And on the other hand, no I do not find your dog or puppies or kittens or whatever the **** you picked up to make you less lonely cute. So please don't tell me stories about them or how they're "like your children". I don't give a ****. In fact, if I get the chance to try good dog/puppy meat, I'd probably take it, just so I can bring it up with some self-righteous pet-owning ******* who has an unhealthy attachment to their pet.


Boo! Go home! I want a refund! :duck


----------



## MagusAnima (Mar 4, 2010)

Ape in space said:


> Show me some kitty cats, then maybe I'll buy whatever you're selling.


Give me the baby alligators, they are adorable with their massive eyes... *squee*

http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/staticfiles/NGS/Shared/StaticFiles/Photography/Images/POD/b/baby-alligators-nest-johns-492927-xl.jpg

Baby animals are cute to encourage their mothers to take care of them I think.
Baby humans on the other hand.. I dunno, I've never found them cute at all really, I prefer it when they get to the stage where they can talk and walk a bit on their own and you can have chat with them, heh.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

They're cute and cuddly. Don't deny.


----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)

_Gould also argued that the baby animals we love so much (he shows figures of a rabbit, bird and dog) have relatively bigger and rounder heads, and bigger eyes, than do adults-as, of course, do human babies. He speculates, following Konrad Lorenz, that we have an innate tendency to lavish attention and affection on mammals with these juvenile features, and that this aesthetic preference is adaptive: those of our ancestors who fixated on the big heads and eyes of babies would leave more offspring than those who weren't as turned on by the sight of their infants. Importantly, Gould showed that if natural selection had favored this preference, it could have done so in two ways: a) evolving a hard-wired preference for juvenile morphological traits: we are born with this aesthetic sense, or b) evolving a somewhat flexible "learning module": we have genes that tell us to favor whatever features appear in our offspring. The latter explanation is a form of imprinting: presumably if your and everyone else's baby were suddenly born with small heads and eyes, and long legs and noses, we'd instantly find those features cute._

Stick that in your diaper and smoke it!


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Because they are a new beginning,they are hope and wonder personified. My children have made me a better human being. I have a greater capacity to care,even love this world because they live. They've given me a hundred times more than I could ever impart to them,I struggle to be a better person than I might have been without them. I felt this world was so brutal - then they were born and I understood that we all retain that fragility,that wonder-it has in many ways made me feel more connected to others,more human than I'd ever felt before. I think "Mom" is one of the most beautiful words in the world. No matter what I face in the world, I'm grateful everyday that I live,because of them.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

laura024 said:


> They're cute and cuddly. Don't deny.


Cute and cuddly crying poo-bags, yes. Undeniable!


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't ask me. I find them ugly and disgusting. Pictures of babies with drool on their face make me shudder.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Because they're new life and we can shape them into perfect us-es.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, to each his own. The world is overpopulated anyway.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Still Waters said:


> Because they are a new beginning,they are hope and wonder personified. My children have made me a better human being. I have a greater capacity to care,even love this world because they live. They've given me a hundred times more than I could ever impart to them,I struggle to be a better person than I might have been without them. I felt this world was so brutal - then they were born and I understood that we all retain that fragility,that wonder-it has in many ways made me feel more connected to others,more human than I'd ever felt before. I think "Mom" is one of the most beautiful words in the world. No matter what I face in the world, I'm grateful everyday that I live,because of them.


That is beautiful - Have a Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## ohgodits2014 (Mar 18, 2011)

> I can just imagine having a friend who has a kid, that's like hanging out with somebody's mother or father, *that sounds lame and depressing to me* and don't want any part of it.


As opposed to the exciting and uplifting things you get to do now, what with SA and everything?

I don't dislike babies, but the more their parents tell me to look at how cute they are, the more I don't want to look at them. I think having babies is some people's way to get the attention they otherwise wouldn't have gotten, and I can't in good conscience give these irresponsible people just exactly what they want.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

I was at my volunteering job today and a woman with two babies came in. The one that could see me beamed the biggest smile when I gave him a grin, and I must admit that it brightened my day a little. It was refreshing to have this little person in front of me who just saw my smile and reciprocated it... too young and innocent to judge based on anything else. 

Mostly I feel out of my depth around babies, since I never really know what to do with them. And some are absolute little terrors, but their stumpy little fingers and baby fat is pretty cute, I must admit. It also really is amazing to consider that they're new little mini human beings so full of potential. Shame about the financial drain and all the poop, though.


----------



## sas111 (Oct 20, 2010)

Amen.
I see babies as miniature people...incomplete miniature people. 
& I agree with Monroee, rat babies are the cutest! Can't wait until mines have a litter again.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

It's evolutionary psychology, basically ensuring the sucessful reproduction of our genus by protecting the young, in some cases the feminenly inclined may become hysterical. This is known as baby talk.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

If that baby is yours, it's someone who's half you. That makes him/her a part of you.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

I know people say "ohhh that's so cute, let me hold him/her". while i have to fake like im excited over it. I rather take care of a dog then a damn baby.
A kid will cripple your life for 18-19 years. Do not want one, ever lol.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Akane said:


> Don't ask me. I find them ugly and disgusting. Pictures of babies with drool on their face make me shudder.


:lol


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

LaRibbon said:


> Simply not true.


 It is too true. I used to build models and it was an incredibly rewarding hobby. It did get a little expensive after a while but the redeeming thing was that I could just put the things away and never touch them again and all I lost was about $500 worth of supplies.

The last time I built a model was 1996. It was very rewarding (and it turned out great). But I just kind of lost interest. Well, really, I lost interest in spending money on it. Nobody else paid for my change of heart. I just moved on and never looked back.



> Maybe they are delusional but so what. It can't be helped.


 It _can_ be helped. Otherwise, why are there so many people who choose not to become parents despite the fact that they would like to? Generally, I don't get upset over other people's choices. But this choice is as serious as it gets and has far reaching consequences.



> Personally I must be slightly delusional because I like kids and see them as more than screaming bags of turd.


 I like them. I just don't like them so much that I purge all traces of rationality from my mind. I think there's a way to be responsible about it and many people do. But that doesn't change the fact that most people don't really need to reproduce in order to keep the species going. Nor does it change the fact that no matter how responsible the parents are, how well they've planned and how much money they have, things could go terribly wrong and the kid could end up suffering pointlessly for 80 years (give or take 60 some odd years). Basically, anything could possibly go wrong. The kid could be the next Einstein or the next Ted Bundy. It's a complete crapshoot. Even if the parents are completely normal and healthy, it could still be a disaster.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> If that baby is yours, it's someone who's half you. That makes him/her a part of you.


 My dandruff is half me too. That doesn't help.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

You just were never meant to be a father, Pickle.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

WintersTale said:


> You just were never meant to be a father, Pickle.


 Neither were at least 50% of the people who do it anyway (despite the fact that they also know they shouldn't).


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

It's strange how everyone is supposed to say "Congratulations!!!1!" upon learning a girl is pregnant. Congratulations, really? I always want to say something like "I'm sorry to hear that."


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

^Half of my evolution of health and disease class was spent learning about all the ways a fetus sucks the life out of a female and is basically a sick and twisted parasite.

I can't feign joy for someone else's pregnancy anymore


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Haha, I like the OP's blunt threads.

In all honesty I am with you. One of my friends started a relationship with a single Mum when we were like 23 (he's still with her). It was, and still is like going to my parents house. I really have no interest in babies or little kids, even though I appreciate that someone had to have interest in me for me to be alive.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

they're just so pure and precious and starting on a blank slate, it's very amusing for me. and of course, they are (often) adorable. it'd be nice if everyone stayed as babies foreva ... er, wait - that'd be catastrophically funny, actually. but you get the idea (or not).


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

they look retarded cause they don't even know why they're smiling or laughing and all they want is food.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Babies scare me... they remind me of little Michelin Men :teeth


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Babies are cute but they are so soft and damageable looking, I am afraid of accidentally hurting them.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Futures said:


> It's strange how everyone is supposed to say "Congratulations!!!1!" upon learning a girl is pregnant. Congratulations, really? I always want to say something like "I'm sorry to hear that."


I don't want to congratulate them, but not because I don't like babies. I just find it kind of awkward....it's like saying "Hey, congrats on having sex, and an even bigger congrats to your egg and sperm for meeting! What luck!"


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> Babies scare me... they remind me of little Michelin Men :teeth


:lol

Hilarious!


----------



## nycdude (Mar 20, 2010)

ShinAkuma said:


> I don't really care about babies. I don't get why people get so excited, especially women when they see one. It's just a baby, calm down. Actually, who cares. I can just imagine how excited people were when Bin Laden was a baby, how nice it must of been when everyone used to give him special attention, hug him, kiss him, not knowing that one day he would turn into a terrorist. Maybe the next baby you see will turn out to be a criminal when he gets older, maybe even a murderer, how great is that? A lot of people my age are starting to have kids. I'm glad I'm not someone's personal slave.
> 
> You can tell it from their facial expression that they regret it, now they have to work like slaves for that kid. Their life is basically over. Their life has to be put on pause and make way for that kid. I can just imagine having a friend who has a kid, that's like hanging out with somebody's mother or father, that sounds lame and depressing to me and don't want any part of it. Next thing you'll know these fools will want you to babysit. I'm not even going to look at the kids my brother will have in the future. He's not married, but when he does and has kids, I don't want anything to do with it.


I kinda of agree, I would love to have kids some day but i just do not see the excitement of someone having a baby.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> I can just imagine having a friend who has a kid, that's like hanging out with somebody's mother or father, that sounds lame and depressing to me and don't want any part of it.


Wow. You sound like a crappy friend.


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

My sister sent me a text that she was pregnant. It took me 3 days to reply with a though my teeth "congratulations"...

In my opinion, the worst STD you could ever get is children.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Daniel89 said:


> Babies scare me... they remind me of little Michelin Men :teeth


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

Because its brain washed into us from a very early age that we should have and want kids when we grow up. That or hard wired into us biologically so that the human race continues. Personally I think babies are ugly and annoying and don't plan to ever have 1.


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

Congratulations you will not get any sleep for the next four of five years.


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Your Crazy said:


> In my opinion, the worst STD you could ever get is children.


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

laura024 said:


> I don't want to congratulate them, but not because I don't like babies. I just find it kind of awkward....it's like saying "Hey, congrats on having sex, and an even bigger congrats to your egg and sperm for meeting! What luck!"


That's what I always think too. It's the only time you can really announce that you had sex and it's somehow seen as romantic and miraculous, rather than just a dirty act between a pair of horndogs.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Futures said:


> It's strange how everyone is supposed to say "Congratulations!!!1!" upon learning a girl is pregnant. Congratulations, really? I always want to say something like "I'm sorry to hear that."


or "Sucks for you"


----------



## sunshine0505 (May 16, 2011)

Lol this thread is funny to me.... I personally love babies! The miracle of life  That 8 pound baby started from a tiiiiiiny semen hooking up with a tiiiiiiiny egg. And babies are cute... most of em anyway lol


----------



## Your Crazy (Feb 17, 2009)

sunshine0505 said:


> Lol this thread is funny to me.... I personally love babies! The miracle of life  That 8 pound baby started from a tiiiiiiny semen hooking up with a tiiiiiiiny egg. And babies are cute... most of em anyway lol







Miracle of life indeed


----------



## stewie (Feb 11, 2011)

It's my 100th time watching this commercial, it's amazing.)
That is one thing I wont be able to understand. What's so cute about babies?
I remember my aunt visiting us with her baby....everyone was playing with my cousin except for me.  
Everybody was so excited about playing with her; just dont get it.
I was excited about possibility of locking myself in my room. 

So remember USE CONDOMS


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

haha You sound like my nephew. Well, some would say many of us are inclined by nature to like babies and children, so we will be more apt to care for them and help them thrive.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

I thought I hated babies until I met a 16 day old baby. Freakin 16 days old! It was soooo small and as I held it I just melted and never wanted to let it go. The first thing I said to my friend as I left the baby's house was "I wanna get knocked up now". I don't want a kid anytime soon (if ever), but they're adorable!


----------



## sunshine0505 (May 16, 2011)

Omgggggggg I would hurt that little boy! lol

I don't have kids so I guess I'm really optimistic about them. Whenever I babysit, I have the privilege of sending the runts back with their parents. I only get them in small doses. So I guess I'm biased. lol :yes



Your Crazy said:


> Miracle of life indeed


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Babies are beautiful, innocent, mysterious, helpless. I don't fancy kids and I don't expect to ever have any, but I do long to hold a baby.


----------



## Mr Blues (Apr 1, 2011)

I don't obsess over babies, though some can be cute.

I'd rather a cute puppy tbh.


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Futures said:


> It's strange how everyone is supposed to say "Congratulations!!!1!" upon learning a girl is pregnant. Congratulations, really? I always want to say something like "I'm sorry to hear that."


Me too.

I think some babies can be cute--but all too quickly they turn into whining screeching running monsters.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

*If I had to give birth I would want it to be to kittens. They're cuter, quieter, and less annoying than babies. And you can actually play with them!*


----------



## Wacky Wednesdays (Apr 10, 2011)

ShinAkuma said:


> I can just imagine how excited people were when Bin Laden was a baby


Yes an absolute bundle of joy http://themoderatevoice.com/wordpress-engine/files/2010_March/osama_baby.jpg


----------

